# [ 2013 ] Which Hawaii Timeshares Are Only 2BR Units?



## Quiet Pine (Jan 6, 2013)

Paniolo Greens is a TS I know on the Big Island that has only 2BR units. Can anyone tell me another TS with only 2BR on Oahu or Maui? Just hoping...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 6, 2013)

I am guessing that you want to use a One bdm. to put in an on-going request for a 2 bdm?

While this is technically possible, it's not easy with an ongoing request, because everyone who deposited a larger unit has higher trading power than you do, and your One Bedroom will only have mediocre trading power for 2 bedrooms at non-Starwood resorts.

Your best bet is to make an *Instant Online Exchange* into one of the 3 Starwood resorts in Hawaii, because your SDO week has FIRST priority for all Starwood deposits, before non-Starwood owners.  This is a matter of checking the online inventory on II every day, and being ready to move if a deposit for a 2 bdm. shows up.

See the II FAQ at the top of the Starwood forum for all the details, because Starwood and II have different rules than other systems.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jan 7, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> I am guessing that you want to use a One bdm. to put in an on-going request for a 2 bdm?



Spot on, Denise. I offered my two kids the timeshare use in 2014, and DD chose Hawaii, summer, 2BR (her boys will be 11 & 13). Because my kids eventually will inherit the two EOY timeshares, I want them to learn how best to use them. 
I plan to put in an ongoing search and then look at instant exchanges. I have the luxury of time, which she does not. Great idea about Starwood resorts! Thanks so much.


----------



## GregT (Jan 20, 2013)

Quiet Pine said:


> Spot on, Denise. I offered my two kids the timeshare use in 2014, and DD chose Hawaii, summer, 2BR (her boys will be 11 & 13). Because my kids eventually will inherit the two EOY timeshares, I want them to learn how best to use them.
> I plan to put in an ongoing search and then look at instant exchanges. I have the luxury of time, which she does not. Great idea about Starwood resorts! Thanks so much.



I don't think it is going to be easy to get that 2BR unit in the summer, those are in high demand.   I know Sands of Kahana has 2BRs and will do bulk deposits, so I hope you can find one!!

Best of luck,

Greg


----------



## Quiet Pine (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm in shock. Got a confirmation this morning for 2BR Paniolo Greens on the big island, Christmas week 2014. A year earlier than I'd expected to hear anything. Now I'm concerned about weather/rainy season. Maybe I should decline and hope for a late-August week. When my daughter wakes up we'll talk and make a decision. But I am stunned to get a 2BR less than a month after I put in the request.
_Confirmed To:
  	Paniolo Greens • PG4
Unit: 2BED (2 bedrooms)
Week: 51 	Sat, December 20, 2014
Sat, December 27, 2014 _


----------



## BocaBum99 (Feb 5, 2013)

Quiet Pine said:


> Paniolo Greens is a TS I know on the Big Island that has only 2BR units. Can anyone tell me another TS with only 2BR on Oahu or Maui? Just hoping...



I think the Marriott Waiohai are only 2br units.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 5, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> I think the Marriott Waiohai are only 2br units.


You are correct, but it is Kauai.  It's also in II.

Is the OP looking for 2-BR in II or RCI?  Isn't SDO one of those Starwood's that can be in RCI or II?


----------



## Quiet Pine (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron98GT said:


> Is the OP looking for 2-BR in II or RCI?



SDO is in both, and my membership is II. Also, DD wants big island OR Maui OR Honolulu. Seems that beggars can be choosers.


----------



## Ron98GT (Feb 5, 2013)

Quiet Pine said:


> SDO is in both, and my membership is II. Also, DD wants big island OR Maui OR Honolulu. Seems that beggars can be choosers.


I always see Paniolo Greens show up in RCI, which is why I asked if your looking for RCI or II.  I didn't realize that it was another one of those dual affiliation TS's.  Paniolo Greens is a long way up the hill from the beaches (Hapuna) and Waikiloa. 

I read that your daughter isn't looking at Kauai, but she should check out the Marriott Waiohai Beach Club (MAW & MA1).  It's a nice resort that has all 2-BR units on the South shore.  Although, I don't know how hard it is to get in without the Marriott preference.  I'm planning on exchanging this December for December of 2014 (12 months out), using one side of my 2-BR L/O.

http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/lihwi-marriotts-waiohai-beach-club/

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._s_Waiohai_Beach_Club-Poipu_Kauai_Hawaii.html

http://www.virtualtourist.com/hotel...-Koloa-Marriotts_Waiohai_Beach_Club-BR-1.html


----------



## Quiet Pine (Feb 13, 2013)

*2014--2br kon/koc*

DD tells me the 2 grandsons "DEFINITELY want Kona Coast Resort." They have their hearts set on Hawaii & lava & zip lines. The preference is KON/KOC. I see it come up with the dates they prefer--last couple of weeks in August--but only 1BR. I prefer a 2BR, but my deposit is a 1BR SDO deposit. Am I foolish to wait a year until what she wants comes up or should I grab what's available now? I've asked her whether sleeping bags will compensate for a free week on Hawaii and haven't heard back.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 13, 2013)

On Kauai Point at Poipu is almost entirely 2-bedroom units (only one 3-bdrm and (IIRC) 2 1-bdrm units on site).

Also Shearwater has no one-bedroom units.  I have used a 1-bedroom unit to trade into Shearwater in August.


----------



## klpca (Feb 13, 2013)

I think that the Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village Resort is all two bedrooms. It's a short drive up Alii Drive from the Kona Coast resort. You may be able to get it with your SDO via RCI, or request through II. I think that SFX gets a lot of those units as well, but you will have to pay the upgrade fee through SFX.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Feb 18, 2013)

klpca said:


> Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Village Resort is all two bedrooms.



Thanks for the tip, but I'm unable to see this in II Resort Directory. Could it be an RCI resort?


----------



## klpca (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry, I missed that. It is in RCI and I have also received a trade into this resort via SFX which won't help you this time, but maybe for another trade in the future.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Feb 18, 2013)

We have stayed at Paniolo 4 times and always use our one bedroom in New Smyrna as an exchange. Paniolo is perfect for us. We prefer the winds up there and like being so close to Hapuna. Never been a problem in that location.


----------



## Quiet Pine (Dec 25, 2013)

*Took 11 months, but I got it.*



Quiet Pine said:


> DD tells me the 2 grandsons "DEFINITELY want Kona Coast Resort."



I posted this last February. I've looked on a daily basis for months now & today the 2BR for Aug 22-29 showed up. Glad I kept plugging & didn't give up. This will be an extra Christmas gift for the grandsons!


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 7, 2014)

They'll love it.  Kona Coast REsort is a really nice resort!


----------



## meatsss (Jan 12, 2014)

Hono Koa on Maui are all 2 bdr units. We'll be there in a month!


----------

